
FSF Binutils release 2.30 now available - jjuhl
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2018-01/msg00010.html
======
gumby
I started writing BFD in November 1989 and I’m amazed that after almost 30
years the binutils have only needed to advance to version 2.30. I don’t
remember what version the a.out-only ones that existed back then bore.

------
joelthelion
FSF? What happened to the GNU project?

~~~
dmuhs
The Free Software Foundation (FSF) is another non-profit that provides
infrastructure and funding to the GNU Project. They're two different entities
- with very similar goals, though.

~~~
duozerk
Yes, but binutils is part of the GNU project and is almost universally
referred to as "GNU binutils" \- including on its own homepage.

So it makes it a bit weird to see it referred to as "FSF binutils" in this
release email.

